# Coyote Gun



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am going to buy a rifle for hunting coyotes. I was thinking a 22-250 or a 220 swift. I want it to have a detachable clip and to be synthetic. I am going to paint it. What rifle do you guys think i should get? I want a bolt action. Any opions. Also what do some of your coyote guns look like.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have to say I don't know much about the 220 swift but a few weeks ago I bought a Browning A-Bolt 22-250 with the Duro-Touch Armor stock (has a rubber feel). It has the varmint barrel. It has a matt finish. I am sorry I bought the 300 Win BAR Safari last year. The A-Bolt is so much more fun. What a smoot rifle to shoot. I picked it up from a local Gander Mountian for $645.00. Worth every cent. I have shot well over 200 rounds so far. It is so much fun I just went online last night to pick up a Lee Reloader just so I can shoot more. (Man, I need to get a life LOL) One of the reason's I got it was input from people on here. This site is awesome. Bunch of really good guys.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Look at a CZ 527 Varmint Kevlar model.


----------



## IAfishnhunt (Jan 6, 2007)

If the detachable clip is a MUST, you may not be interested, but you should check out the new Savage model coming out, it's one sweet looking gun with a medium barrel and to me would be the perfect coyote gun.

Here's a link to some info on it with a picture of it if you are interested............... http://www.chuckhawks.com/savage_predator_hunter.htm

With Savage's reputation for accuracy out of the box and the factory camo and the medium barrel this comes with, I've decided this will be my next purchase as soon as it becomes available. I can't wait to get it, I have a standing order with my local gun shop to order me one in as soon as it becomes available. I'll be getting mine in a .223 but it's available in a 22-250 and word is it may be available in a .204 very shortly too.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll put a vote in for the CZ 550 Kevlar Varmint. It comes in 22-250 and 308 and has one of the best feeling stocks and palm swell. Take a look at it.

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=49


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That does look like a nice rifle. If it shoots like all the other cz i've shot it should be a shooter.
xdeano


----------

